# أسرار الملح



## العبقرينو (13 أكتوبر 2007)

أسرار الملح 
قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله), لعلي (عليه السلام): افتتح طعامك بالملح واختتم به, قال: من افتتح طعامه بالملح, وختم به, عوفي من اثني وسبعين نوعاً من أنواع البلاء, منه: الجنون والجذام والبرص. 
عن أبي عبد الله (عليه السلام), قال: قال أمير المؤمنين (عليه السلام): ابدأوا بالملح, في أول طعامكم. 
قال النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله): سيد أدامكم الملح. وقال (صلى الله عليه وآله): من الكل الملح قبل كل شيء, وبعد كل شيء دفع الله عنه, ثلاثمائة وثلاثين نوعاً من البلاء, أهونها الجذام. 
---------------------------------------------------------- 
في البداية لابد أن نعرف شيئاً مبسطاً عن ملح الطعام وخواصه،
والطريقة التي يحدث تأثيراته المختلفة بواسطتها، فملح الطعام هو كلوريد الصوديوم، وهذه المادة تعتبر مستقرة كيميائياً، أي أنها غير نشطة إلا إذا تحولت إلى أجزائها التي تتكون منها. وكلوريد الصوديوم يتحلل في الماء إلى عنصر الصوديوم أو أيون الصوديوم (No+) و أيون الكلورايد (CL-) ويعتبر ملح الطعام المصدر الممول لعنصر الصوديوم في الطبيعة، وهذا العنصر له دور في غاية الأهمية في نشاطات الجسم المختلفة مما يعني أن الملح يقوم بفعاليته التي يحدثنا عنها أهل البيت (عليهم السلام) من خلال عنصريه الأصليين الصوديوم والكلورايد كما سيأتي شرحه. قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله): (افتتحوا بالملح فإن فيه شفاء من سبعين داء).
•• لماذا نبتدئ بالملح
لا يخفى على القارئ أن الرقم الوارد في حديث رسول الله(صلى الله عليه وآله) إنما هو لبيان الكثرة، وليس معنياً بذاته، أي أن الرسول(صلى الله عليه وآله) يريد أن يشير في وعينا أن استعمال الملح يقطع الطريق أمام عدد غير قليل من الأمراض والمشاكل التي قد تهاجم الإنسان، فهو شفاء من كثير من الأدواء. 
وسنبدأ البحث في المحطة الأولى التي تقف عندها الملح قبل أن يلج البدن وهي الفم، فمن الواضح أننا عندما نبتدئ بالملح، فإن تأثيره سيكون في هذه المحطة، ترى ما هو الدور الذي يضطلع به الملح هنا؟ في الواقع إن للملح هنا مهمتان بارزتان، قد خرجت بهما البحوث والدراسات العلمية إلى منطقة النور وهما:
أولا ًـ دور الملح في عمل اللعاب: 
إن فهم تأثير الملح على عمل اللعاب، يستلزم منا أن نتابع الخطوات الأولى التي تشكل وفقها اللعاب. حيث من خلالها نستطيع الإحاطة بتراكيب المادة اللعابية ووظيفتها، فاللعاب: هي إفراز غددي تفرزه الغدد اللعابية الثلاث الغدة تحت اللسانية Sublingual gland والغدة النكفية parotid gland) )، والغدة تحت الفكية وهو يشتمل على عدة تراكيب منها: المخاط mucous وهو مادة تحتوي على الماء بشكل ملموس وعلى خليط من الايونات مثل إيون البايكربونيت bicarbonate والبوتاسيوم k+، ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الملح يذوب في الفم بواسطة الوسط المائي الذي يهيئه المخاط. ويدخل في تركيب اللعاب أيضاً بورتينات هاضمة مهمة مثل أنزيم الأميليز amylase ويسمى الإفراز الأول بـ الإفراز الابتدائي primary secrtion ويكون حاوياً على الصوديوم والكلور بكمية كبيرة وعلى المخاط وأنزيم الأميليز وبقية مكونا اللعاب الأخرى، وبعد هذا الإفراز الابتدائي تأتي العملية الثانية وتسمى بـ(الإفراز الثانوي) S e c o n d a r y secretion ، وهذه العملية تغير من تركيز الايونات المفرزة في العملية الأولى، وتحدث في القنوات الغديّه ducts فيمتص كل ايون الصوديوم الذي أفرز ابتداء، وبذلك ينخفض تركيز الصوديوم في اللعاب بشكل كبير، وتفرز في هذه العملية أيضاً كميات كبيرة من ايون البوتاسيوم الأمر الذي يفسر ارتفاع نسبة البوتاسيوم في اللعاب، وبما أن أيون الصوديوم الموجب الشحنة انتقل إلى داخل الخلايا بالفعل هذه العملية لذلك فإن ايون الكلورايد السالب الشحنة وبفعل من قوة الجذب الكهربائي بين السالب والموجب يغادر هو الآخر الجوف الغدي إلى الخلايا ملتحقاً بالصوديوم. والكلورايد. وعند ذاك يخرج اللعاب بهذه المحتويات والتراكيز النهائية لملاقاة الطعام في الجوف الفمي. وعندما يتم تناول تناول الملح خارجياً، فإن ذلك سيؤدي إلى:
1ـ إكمال نصاب الأملاح المفرزة إلى الفم، لأن إفراز اللعاب الأصلي يكون خالياً تقريباً من الصوديوم والكلورايد اللذين بدونهما سيكون هناك اختلال جزئي في عمل اللعاب، فهما يلعبان دوراً متميزاً في رفع مقياس حموضة اللعاب ph /6،0/ إلى أكثر من /7،0/ الأمر الذي يخلق مناخاً مثالياً لعمل أنزيم الأميلز الهاضم للنشا بكفاءة نادرة. لأن هذا الأنزيم لا يستطيع أن يقوم بعمله في وسط يكون الـPH له أقل من /6،0/.
2ـ تحفيز الغدد اللعابية لإفراز فريد من سائل اللعاب، لتهيئة الفم لاستقبال الطعام على أكمل وجه، إذ إن عدم تزييت الفم من الداخل بواسطة اللعاب، وخصوصاً المخاط، بشكل كافي يؤدي إلى خدش وتهييج جدران الفم الداخلية وبذلك يكون الاحتمال مفتوحاً أمام مضاعفات صحية غير محمودة. ويقوم الملح بوظيفته التحفيزية عن طريق إشارة بعض المستقبلات الموجودة في الفم، والتي ترسل الإيعاز إلى الجهاز العصبي المركزي ـNervous system centraـ الذي بدوره يعطي أمراً إلى الغدد الفارزة للعاب لكي تقوم بنشاطها. وتقول الأبحاث: إن إفراز اللعاب يرتفع من /8-20/ ضعف عن مستواه القاعدي العادي بتأثير مؤثر ذوقي –taster stimulus- كالملح مثلاً، مما يعطينا تصوراً عن الدور الذي يلعبه الملح في تحفيز إفراز هذه المادة المهمة والضرورية.
وتفيد بعض الدراسات التي أصدرت مؤخراً إن الملح عندما يحفز اللعاب، لا يعمل على تزييت أجواء الفم الداخلية فحسب، بل إن اللعاب الذي يفرز باستمرار بتأثير الملح والذي يتجمع في الجوف الفمي، يدفع الإنسان إلى ابتلاعه مما يعني أنه سوف يدهن جدران البلعوم والمريء وحتى المناطق العليا من المعدة التي تهيىء عصاراتها الهاضمة للتعامل مع الطعام القادم، وهذا فيه ما فيه من الفوائد الصحية الكبيرة.
ثانياً ـ الوظيفة التطهيرية للملح: 
إن للملح يحدث أثره التطهيري داخل الفم وفق قانون الأوزموزية osmosis والأزموموزية تعني: ظاهرة انتقال الماء عبر غشاء نفوذ له ولكنه غير نفوذ لبعض المواد الموجودة على جانبي هذا الغشاء، بحيث تكون حركته أي الماء باتجاه الجانب الذي يحوي على تركيز أكبر من المواد غير القابلة للانتشار عبر جانبي الغشاء، وللتدليل على هذه الظاهرة نأخذ غشاء السلوفان وهو غشاء نفوذ للماء ونضع فيه كمية من الملح وهي مادة لا تستطيع النفوذ من الغشاء ثم نضعه ومحتوياته من الماء والملح داخل إناء كبير فيه ماء يحوي كمية أقل من الملح، فالملاحظ بعد وضع الغشاء في الإناء الكبير انتفاخ غشاء السلوفان، وتفسيره هو حركة الماء من الوسط الأقل تركيزاً من الملح إلى الوسط الأكبر تركيزاً منه وهما الإناء الكبير والغشاء بالتعاقب هذه الحركة تسمى الأوزموزية osmosis.
وبتطبيق هذا المفهوم على عمل الملح نستطيع فهم الخطوط العامة التي على أساسها يحدث الملح أثره التطهيري في الفم، فباطن الفم يأوي بشكل طبيعي عدد من البكتريا- Bacteria – وبعض المسببات المرضية الأخرى، لأنه وسط يكون بتماس مباشر مع الهواء الذي تنتشر فيه أعداد هائلة من البكتريا والفطريات والعوامل المرضية الأخرى، ومعظم المسببات المرضية مغلقة بغشاء اختياري النفوذية-Semipermiable- أي أنه يسمح بمرور الماء وبعض المواد ولا يسمح بمرور غيرها، وهذا هو الغشاء النموذجي الذي تحدث العملية الأوزموزية من خلاله، فعندما يكون تركيز الجوف الفمي من الملح عالياً، أي أنه يحوي كمية كبيرة من أيوني الصوديوم والكلور، بحيث تكون أكبر مما هو موجود داخل الخلية البكتيرية أو العضية الممرضة فإن ذلك سيؤدي إلى حركة الماء من داخل الخلية البكتيرية إلى التجويف الفمي، تاركاً جدران الخلية منكمشة على نفسها، ومسبباً هلاك الجرثومة المرضية وزال خطرها، هذه العملية الانكماشية تسمى-shrinkage- وتحدث نتيجة لفقدان الخلية الحية البكتريا لسايثوبلازمها الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى قتلها. إن ما تقدم وضّح لنا مبادئ تعامل الملح مع العوامل المرضية المتطفلة على صحة الإنسان، ولذلك فهو خير سلاح، تتمكن عزيزي القارئ من امتشاقه بوجه هذه الكلمات الخبيثة التي تهدد كيانك بالمرض، فمن أجل هضم صحي خالي من المشاكل والأمراض جاء أمر الأئمة (عليهم السلام) في ضرورة الافتتاح بالملح قبل تناول وجبتك الغذائية.
•• لماذا نختتم بالملح
يأكل الإنسان الطبيعي البالغ حوالي /5-8غم/من الصوديوم يومياً، ويستفيد من /20-30غم/ كذلك في مختلف نشاطات أجهزة الجسم، وخصوصاً الجهاز الهضمي أي أنه يستهلك مابين /25035غم/ من الصوديوم يومياً لكي يقوم بفعالياته العادية. مما يقدم لنا دليلاً آخر على أهمية الصوديوم بالنسبة لأعمالنا الحيوية، وإدراكاً لمغزى تأكيد الأئمة (عليهم السلام) على عدم إهمال الملح وتركه، لأن تركه يعني تهيئة أجواء مناسبة للاختلال في نشاط الأنظمة المختلة للجسم. ونود هنا أن نضع بعض الملاحظات، قبل أن نسترسل بعرض الحقائق العلمية في عمل الملح ونشاطه:
1ـ لو فرضنا أنه ليس هناك فائدة صحية تنتج عن عدم استعماله بعد الأكل، والأمر بعيد عن طرفي السلب والإيجاب في هذه المعادلة، وهو يعود كلياً لإرادتنا أو عدمها، فعند ذاك ينبغي علينا أن لا نترك الملح، ليس لشيء سوى رغبة منا للتأسي بالأئمة (عليهم السلام) وتعبداً لله عز وجل بسلوك سنة الصالحين من عباده، حيث أن هذه الغاية تكفينا ولسنا بحاجة للتفتيش عن حقائق علمية داعمة لهذه السنة، وإن شرط التقرب لله مجز عن البحث في متاهات النظريات العلمية عن أدلة تسند هذا التأكيد منهم (عليهم السلام) أو ذلك النهي، لأن هدفنا هو الوصول إلى رضا الله سبحانه وتعالى بطاعة أوليائه، ويعزز ذلك قناعتهم أنهم (عليهم السلام) لا يأمرون بباطل من القول أو العمل، ولا يرشدون إلى شيء يجلب الضرر على الإنسان.
2 ـ إن ما تقدم من القول إنما إذا كنا جاهلين بالفوائد والأسرار المترتبة على وصايا وإرشادات المعصومين (عليهم السلام)، فكيف يكون الأمر إذا علمنا بما تعود به علينا نصائحهم (عليهم السلام) وعرفنا الأسباب العلمية التي من أجلها وجهونا هذه الوجهة دون سواها؟ إذن فالنتيجة الحتمية والتي لا بد لأي عاقل منصف من الوصول إليها ستكون مزيداً من التمسك بخطهم (عليهم السلام) تعمقاً في فهم أسلوب عملهم بحثاً مستمرا دائباً عن دواعي وأسباب وخلفيات أقوالهم وأعمالهم لأن فيها صلاح الدنيا وخير الآخرة…
ومواصلة لما تقدم من موضوع البحث عن أسباب وآثار الاختتام بالملح نطرح هنا الدور الذي يضطلع به الملح بعد تناول الطعام في الفهم، حيث يقوم بعملية تطهير شاملة تجنب الفم وتراكيبه الداخلية أخطاراً جسيمة محتملة الوقوع حال إهماله، وكما هو معروف أن بقايا الطعام المتروكة داخل الفم والتي لا يدركها الماء المستعمل عادة في غسل الفم بعد تعاطي الوجبة الغذائية ستظل عالقة في تجاويف الفم وأخاديده، وبما أن الفم يحوي على تجمعات بكتيرية بشكل دائم، لذا ستصبح هذه العلائق الغذائية وسطاً لنمو الكتيريا وزيادة نشاطها، نتيجة لتوفر الغذاء الملائم والمتمثل بالعلائق الغذائية، وتؤدي هذه العملية إلى توليد النواتج النهائية للإيض الغذائي البكتيري داخل الفم، ومن هذه النواتج هي الغازات الكريهة والرائحة التي تصدر من الفم عادة إضافة إلى مواد حامضية أخرى مثل حامض اللاكتيك lactic acid، وبتراكم هذه المواد الحامضية يتحول وسط الفم إلى وسط حامضي acidia medium الأمر الذي يفتح الباب واسعاً أما أمراض الفم المختلفة وأمراض اللثة والأسنان بشكل خاص، حيث تضعف الأسنان وتفقد صلابتها لأن ايون الكالسيوم Ca +2 الذي له دور مباشر ورئيسي في تقوية العظام والأسنان بشكل خاص وكما أثبتت التجارب الحديثة ينتقل في الوسط الحامضي من داخل العظم إلى الخارج، وبالاتجاه المعاكس في الوسط القاعدي، مما يعني أن ايون الكالسيوم Ca + 2 الذي يتركز في الأسنان بنسبة كبيرة يغادرها إلى جوف الفم حال كون هذا الجوف حامضياً، جاعلاً الأسنان هشة وعرضة للتسوس والتساقط، وهنا يتجلى لنا الدور الذي من الممكن أن يلعبه الملح، لأنه يعمل على إفشال عمل البكتريا والقضاء عليها أولا بالطريقة التي أسلفنا الحديث عنها وتحويل جوف الفم إلى وسط قاعدي ثانياً وبذلك يقطع الطريق أما المشاكل التي تنجم عن تركه، ويدفع من جهة ثالثة ايون الكالسيوم نحو داخل الأسنان، لتقويتها وزيادة صلابتها.
ولعلنا لو تابعنا حركة الملح من الفم إلى داخل أجزاء الجهاز الهضمي الأخرى فسنلمس آثاراً بارزة الأهمية يسببها الملح منها تتعلق بهضم الطعام والأخرى ترتبط بامتصاصه، حيث تشير الدراسات العلمية التي أجريت إلى أرقام مذهلة في هذا الخصوص، يكفي أن نعلم أن الملح هو الذي يساهم بدور متميز في حفظ بطانة المعدة من الإفرازات الهاضمة لغددها بما يؤخره ومجموعة أخرى من الإيونات من غشاء واقي يغلف تراكيب وجدران المعدة الداخلية، ويمنع وصول الأحماض والإفرازات المعدية الأخرى التي تذيب الجدران، كذلك فإن للملح مشاركة أخرى في إفراز حامض الهيدروكلوريك من خلال خلايا خاصة تسمى oxyntic cell عن طريق تبادله مع عنصر البوتاسيوم الذي له دور رئيسي في هذه العملية، إذ أن الصوديوم يحافظ على إبقاء التوازن الإيوني داخل هذه الخلية وخارجها، كي تنجز إفرازها للحامض بكفاءة عالية ودون تلكؤ للحصول على هظم كامل للغذاء وخاصة البروتينات التي تهضم داخل المعدة. 
أما الحديث عن أهمية الصوديوم في الامتصاص فهو حديث بغاية الضرورة والحساسية، إذ لا تستطيع أجسامنا الإستفادة من الكربوهيدرات والبروتينات التي نتناولها في غذائنا ما لم يتوفر الملح في جوف الأمعاء. ذلك لأثره بالغ الأهمية في عملية الامتصاص كما سنبين ذلك.
•• امتصاص الكربوهيدرات absorption carbohydrates
كل أنواع الكربوهيدرات تمتص بشكل سكريات أحادية ما عدى نسبة قليلة جداً منها تمتص على شكل سكريات ثنائية، وتقول الأبحاث: إن امتصاص السكريات الأحادية مثل الكلوكوز(clucose) والكلاكتور galactose يتوقف نهائياً إذا كان هناك نقص في ملح الطعام، لأن هذه السكريات لا تستطيع الانتقال إلى الدم بطريقة النافذ diffusion لأن الانتقال بالطريقة المذكورة يخضع لقوانين التركيز، وبما أن تركيزها داخل الوعاء المعوي، لذلك يصبح انتقالها إلى الدم أمر شبه مستحيل، للاختلاف الكبير بالتركيز، وللتغلب على هذا التركيز العالي فإن العملية تستوجب طاقة ترغم السكريات على دخول الدم برغم من تركيزها العالي فيه، وهذه الطاقة توفرها عملية النقل الفعال التي تستوجب بدورها حامل لنقل المواد المراد حملها إلى الجهة الأخرى (الدم) وعادة يأخذ الحامل الطاقة اللازمة لحركته من جزيئة Atp الخازنة للطاقة، إلا أنه هنا لا يستطيع كسر هذه الجزيئة والاستفادة من طاقتها، لذا فالأمر يستدعي طاقة خارجية تدفع الحامل للحركة، ومن ثم نقل المواد التي يحملها من جوف الوعاء المعوي إلى الدم. هذه الطاقة كما أثبتت البحوث يوفرها الملح (الصوديوم) وتفصيل العملية كما يلي: لما كان تركيز الملح (الصوديوم) في الغذاء عالياً، وإنه أعلى من تركيزه داخل الدم يبلغ تركيز الصوديوم داخل الدم (135-145 meqi/l)فإن هناك ميلا قوياً للصوديوم لكي ينفذ غشاء الأمعاء، ولعدم وجود منفذ يستطيع الصوديوم من خلاله للوصول إلى الدم، فإن الحامل البروتيني proten carrierالموجود في الغشاء الخلوي الفاصل بين الجوف المعوي والدم، يعطي الصوديوم فرصة الدخول إلى الدم، حيث يوجد على هذا الحامل موضعان للاستقبال sites receptor الأول لجزئي الكسر والآخر للصوديوم، وبتأثير من قوة دفع الصوديوم وميله الشديد لدخول الدم، يتحرك الحامل البروتيني ناقلاً معه السكر إلى داخل الوعاء الدموي، وبذلك يوفر الصوديوم الطاقة اللازمة لحركة الحامل. 
وتقول الأبحاث: أنه لا يمكن للحامل أن يتحرك إلا بعد أن يشغل كلا الموضعين، عليه في ذات الوقت، إذ أن أشغال واحد منهما لا يكفي لحركة الحامل إلى الدم بل اللازم ارتباط السكر والصوديوم في الحامل في نفس الوقت لكي تحصل الحركة ويتم النقل، وهكذا نرى أن وجود الصوديوم في امتصاص السكريات ضروري وشرطي ولا مجال للاستغناء عنه، وإذا وجد نقص في تناول الملح وبالتالي نقص في الصوديوم نستطيع أن نتنبأ بالمشاكل الصحية المترتبة عن إعاقة امتصاص السكر ومن ثم تأخير وصوله إلى الأنسجة الحساسة مثل عضلة القلب. وأنسجة الدماغ الكبد إذ أن السكر يعد المصدر الرئيسي في الجسم للحصول على الطاقة الضرورية لعمل الأجهزة المهمة الفعالة، إذن فنعود للتأكيد على أهمية مراعاة توفر الملح في الأغذية وعلى ضرورة الافتتاح والاختتام به. كما أشار الأئمة (عليهم السلام) إلى ذلك.
•• امتصاص البروتينات Protein absorpion
إن آلية امتصاص البروتينات في داخل الأمعاء لا زالت فوق بساط البحث والدراسة، إذ أنها عملية أكثر دقة وحساسية من امتصاص الكربوهيدرات وتفيد الدراسات المستحصلة في هذا المجال أيضاً على دور الملح المتميز في العملية حيث تقول:
إن البروتينات عادة تمتص على شكل أحماض أمينية (amino acid) في الأجزاء العلوية من الأمعاء الدقيقة أي الأجزاء التي تكون إفرازاتها الغددية حاوية على الصوديوم وأملاح أخرى أما نظام الامتصاص فإنه ينقسم إلى أربعة شعب: 
ـ الأولى تختص بالأحماض الأمينية القاعدية (basic aminoacid) 
ـ والثانية بالأحماض الأمينية المتعادلة (neutral amiuoacid)
ـ والثالثة بالأحماض الأمينية الحامضية (acidic aminoacid) 
ـ والرابعة تختص بحامض البرولين(proline) وهيدروكسي برولين hydroxy prolire 
ويعتمد هذا النظام الفائق الدقة في اختيار مواد عمله وانتخابها بكفاءة نادرة، على عنصري الصوديوم الكلورايد ايضاً كشرط في جريان ميكانيكية الامتصاص، بطريقة تماثل إلى حد بعيد ما يحصل في نقل السكريات، فكذلك يحتوي نظام نقل البروتينات على حامل بروتيني carrier protcin system له موضعان للصوديوم ولحامض أمين آخر يختار بدقة عالية، واعتماداً على نفس المبدأ السابق في امتصاص الكربوهيدرات يتحرك الحامل ناقلا الحامض الأميني والصوديوم إلى الدم، وبما أن وجباتنا الغذائية تحتوي على الكربوهيدرات والبروتينات بشكل رئيسي، وأن الملح قد ثبت له كل هذا الدور المركزي في امتصاص هاتين المادتين الحيويتين لذلك فليس من الغريب أبداً أن نلمس هذا التركيز على تعاطي الملح والحث على استعماله سواء قبل الطعام أو بعد الطعام أو مع الطعام، شرط أن لا يقع الإسراف في استعماله، لأن الإسراف له أضراره وآثاره الوبيلة على نظام جسم الإنسان المحفوظ بدقة مدهشة.


----------



## القادم 1 (28 يناير 2011)

أخي هل تاكدت من صحة الحديث الحديث يظهر منه انه موضوع فاحذران تساهم في نشر الكذب عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد ورد الوعيد الشديد في ذلك
وللاسف تجد المهندس قبل ان يذكر اي تركيبة يتاكد منه ولكن حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط انسخ والصق والحمد لله فيه مواقع كثيرة على النتر نت تبين لك درجة الحديث منها موقع الامام الالباني رحمه الله وكذلك موقع الدرر السنية


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 يناير 2011)

عاشت الأيادي أخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع المفيد ........


----------



## مازن81 (29 يناير 2011)

القادم 1 قال:


> أخي هل تاكدت من صحة الحديث الحديث يظهر منه انه موضوع فاحذران تساهم في نشر الكذب عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد ورد الوعيد الشديد في ذلك
> وللاسف تجد المهندس قبل ان يذكر اي تركيبة يتاكد منه ولكن حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط انسخ والصق والحمد لله فيه مواقع كثيرة على النتر نت تبين لك درجة الحديث منها موقع الامام الالباني رحمه الله وكذلك موقع الدرر السنية



صدقت اخي
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

